# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Switching to canister filter...



## imported_Sam (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in the process of switching from an Emperor 280 HOB filter to an Eheim 2215 canister on my 46 gallon bowfront.

What I'm wondering is should I leave the Emperor on for a month or two until the biological filter matures in the Eheim? If I simply remove the Emperor and install the Eheim, I will have no biological filtration for a while...right?

Also, without the surface agitation of the Emperor, is the only source of fresh oxygen in the tank from the plants?


----------



## imported_Sam (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm in the process of switching from an Emperor 280 HOB filter to an Eheim 2215 canister on my 46 gallon bowfront.

What I'm wondering is should I leave the Emperor on for a month or two until the biological filter matures in the Eheim? If I simply remove the Emperor and install the Eheim, I will have no biological filtration for a while...right?

Also, without the surface agitation of the Emperor, is the only source of fresh oxygen in the tank from the plants?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I would leave it in place, but then again if your tank is heavily planted it may not make a difference. As for the O2 question. Maybe. I always have a Bio-Wheel filter running for just this reason. I know I lose some CO2 due to the Bio-Wheel but gas is cheap.

Semper Fi


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd leave the HOB on for a few weeks
while the other filter builds up some bacteria.
Although, like Rex said, in an established heavily planted
tank the ammonia may not make it into the filter.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------

